# Break in period on new Stihl saw



## thechief (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi guys, I know its likely a piece of crap saw in alot of your eyes but I just purchased a brand new MS 390 last week. I opted for this one over the MS361 just because of the $250 price difference and the 390 will do more than anything I have to do as I only cut for my dad and myself. Question, during the break in period how should I run it and for how long? I'll be using Sunoco Ultra 94 gas with the Stihl 2 stroke oil. It says in the manual not to run it WOT without load in which I wouldn't anyways but can I run it WOT when processing wood? What are your guys thoughts on the saw? I got it with a 20" bar and 2 loops for $590 CDN which is around $500 USD. Opinions, thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## wistattman (Oct 7, 2009)

*Break in*

Last year when I purchased my MS361, I asked the dealer about the break in time. They told me not to run WOT when not under a load, but when cutting definately run at full throttle.

I think I did this for the first 4 tankfuls of gas. Doesn't take long for the saw to break in.

Gary


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 7, 2009)

After 1 tank of gas run through its pretty much broke in just don't abuse it. Why would anyone run a saw wot with no load??


----------



## thechief (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not sure either why anyone would run a saw at WOT under no load. I've cut some oak with it this week and it definately seems to have a ton of power compared to my old John Deere 55v.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 7, 2009)

Not everybody is as thorough as me but I think my method pays off over the life of the saw. I start by carrying the it everywhere I go for a week or so. This gives you a chance to get to know each other without any pressure. Once you're both comfortable it's time to take her out to the woods but don't get too excited yet. The idea now is to let her get used to being around trees. When the time is right go ahead and start her up but talk her through it. you don't want to just start grabbing and pulling at things without warning her or you'll be back to square one. Give her a chance to warm up before you put the her to the wood, if you've done everything right she will be as eager as you. At this point you can let her rip as you've built the foundation for a rewarding relationship with your saw! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## thechief (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 7, 2009)

W4H, I think you have the techniques for getting laid and getting firewood laid up mixed somehow.

Ian


----------



## Butch(OH) (Oct 7, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> W4H, I think you have the techniques for getting laid and getting firewood laid up mixed somehow.
> 
> Ian



Haywood, you got a real LOL for that one


----------



## audible fart (Oct 7, 2009)

Ms 390's are cool, people that rag on them pay truck drivers to tickle them at interstate rest stops in the dead of night. When only jesus is watching.
I've ran about 15 tanks through my 390 so far. Maybe a slight "freeing up" of the motor after a few tanks, but it's hard to tell. My 390 is doing fine.


----------



## thechief (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## blis (Oct 7, 2009)

Just run it like you stole it, no reason to baby the saw (unless you want wimpy saw with no grunt in it)

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Ljute (Oct 7, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> ... Once you're both comfortable it's time to take her out to the woods but don't get too excited yet...



Great! Rep when i recharge!


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 7, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> W4H, I think you have the techniques for getting laid and getting firewood laid up mixed somehow.
> 
> Ian



I usually start it and let it idle while putting on my ppe so that it is already warm when going to the wood! You can never be to safe!

7


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 7, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> W4H, I think you have the techniques for getting laid and getting firewood laid up mixed somehow.
> 
> Ian



Yeah well I guess some habits are hard to break! umpkin2:


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 7, 2009)

thechief said:


> Hi guys, I know its likely a piece of crap saw in alot of your eyes but I just purchased a brand new MS 390 last week. I opted for this one over the MS361 just because of the $250 price difference and the 390 will do more than anything I have to do as I only cut for my dad and myself. Question, during the break in period how should I run it and for how long? I'll be using Sunoco Ultra 94 gas with the Stihl 2 stroke oil. It says in the manual not to run it WOT without load in which I wouldn't anyways but can I run it WOT when processing wood? What are your guys thoughts on the saw? I got it with a 20" bar and 2 loops for $590 CDN which is around $500 USD. Opinions, thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


Congrats on the new saw! Good price up here too was that after the tax? I just find when I see stuff in other parts of Canada I always forget the PST did it come with a case?. For every new saw I have owned I find the first tank of fuel goes fast, I think it's just the rings seating and the extra friction in a new motor found the same in trucks and everything else. Your power will really pick up after 5 tanks.
Don't worry about it not being a ''PRO'' saw It might be heavy for power to wight but it is still lighter than a round of firewood! I know I cut for 15 years with a 3.7 EB = heavy and I bet it would do another 15 and so will that 390 of yours if you keep care of it.+ you will still be able to walk into a dealer and get parts for it I cant do that with my Mac.


----------



## thechief (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Austin1, yeah that price is taxes in out the door. I told the dealer to keep the case and DVD and swap it for a 20" bar and extra loop. I don't need a DVD to tell me how to cut wood and care for a chainsaw, thats why we have Arborsite.com right?!


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 7, 2009)

thechief said:


> Thanks Austin1, yeah that price is taxes in out the door. I told the dealer to keep the case and DVD and swap it for a 20" bar and extra loop. I don't need a DVD to tell me how to cut wood and care for a chainsaw, thats why we have Arborsite.com right?!



The DVD was all about the proper break in period.

Thats where I got my info.


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 7, 2009)

thechief said:


> Thanks Austin1, yeah that price is taxes in out the door. I told the dealer to keep the case and DVD and swap it for a 20" bar and extra loop. I don't need a DVD to tell me how to cut wood and care for a chainsaw, thats why we have Arborsite.com right?!


lol!
I was just thinking about the Stihl promo Free Case Extra chain and a hat only good till Nov 31. That's still a good price that's what they cost here so the dealer here must make a few extra$ with No PST.


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 7, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> The DVD was all about the proper break in period.
> 
> Thats where I got my info.


You sure you were looking at the right DVD? Not the one you got from the store with the Dark Curtains on the window lol.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 7, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> You sure you were looking at the right DVD? Not the one you got from the store with the Dark Curtains on the window lol.



Couldn't tell you for sure, the neighbor kid borrowed it 6mos ago and hasn't been out of his house since. :monkey:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 7, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> The DVD was all about the proper break in period.
> 
> That's where I got my info.



I think I know what the mix up was... you got the Stihl video in the Pron case and visa versa but were satisfied regardless. 

Ian

Edit... you sickos are too quick... LOL


----------



## 300 RUM (Oct 9, 2009)

I bought a MS 390 last year, ran about 4 tanks through it and took it back to the dealer, they adjusted the carb and it runs like a scalded dog now. I normally run an 18" bar but have a 24" also and it has no problem pulling either. I'm very happy with it.


----------

